# Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## Bob B (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

We have a trip coming up here shortly and I have some questions for folks who have stayed there recently.

1. Do the units have free access to the internet, wired and/or wireless?
2. What good grocery stores are nearby?
3. There are a couple of different types of 2br units. Anything better or worse about them?
4. Will we hear from the resort in advance about any requests or preferences? We always get an email from any Marriott resort about a month in advance and this is our first stay at a Hyatt.

I also have questions about restaurants and places for bagels and lox that I will post on the Florida board but feel free to respond here as well.

Thanks,


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 29, 2012)

1. Do the units have free access to the internet, wired and/or wireless?
They have free wireless

2. What good grocery stores are nearby?
Closest would be SuperTarget at Coconut Point Mall. Also a Publix is a little south on US 41. Lots of restaurants at Coconut Point including:
TGI Fridays, Olive Garden, California Pizza Kitchen, Ruth's Chris Steakhouse, Stir Crazy, and others I can't recall at the moment.

3. There are a couple of different types of 2br units. Anything better or worse about them?
Each floor is the same: a 2br end unit lockoff, a 2br lockoff, 4 2br dedicated,
a 2br lockoff, a 2br end unit lockoff. The 2br dedicated have the best/largest balconies and best location for the master br. The 2nd br is better in the lockoffs. Of the lockoffs, the end units are best. I prefer the 2br dedicated for the balcony. If I get a 1br, I prefer the end unit.


4. Will we hear from the resort in advance about any requests or preferences? We always get an email from any Marriott resort about a month in advance and this is our first stay at a Hyatt.
Can't recall (Note: I always got email from Marriott also. But I'm in the 2nd week of 3 weeks in a row at different Marriotts, and haven't gotten any email. I wonder if they've stopped doing that.)


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob B said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a trip coming up here shortly and I have some questions for folks who have stayed there recently.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, if you enable wireless, you can see several different numbers (wireless modems), so pick the strongest one and connect to it.
2. Like DVC john said, there are many gorceries near by including 7-11. Resort has its own small grocery store and they sell beer and wines too.
They do serve several breakfast menus and you need to pre-order it.
3. john gave you good explanation. I stayed at dedicated 2BR which has a huge balcony. Then I stayed at lock-off type which has two balconies (one in 1BR side and the other in studio side). Both balconies are ok size, but not as big as dedicated 2BR one.
4. Is it II exchange? If so, check your "history" from II account. There is a unit number, and you will be assigned there. First two numbers are building number. I like building 52, it is close from lobby and pools.

There are MANY nice restaurants near by, especially in Coconut mall which is only about 1-2 mile(s) away from the resort. I liked Bonefish Grill and Ruth Chris steakhouse.


----------



## Bob B (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It is much appreciated.


----------

